# Postal Service and 220 power



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

This is primarily for expats from the US (but anybody can chime in). We are moving to Spain within two months and I'd like to know how well the Postal Service works in Spain. I am pretty much old-school and like to receive bills, etc. in the mail, but I am not opposed to going virtual if needed. I kind of feel like I may go "paperless" but wanted your opinions. Also, what about any magazine subscriptions? I don't want to pay for something and never receive it.

Regarding 220 power. Are power converters readily available, or do I have to sell all my electronic gear and buy new? 

Thanks in advance,
LongboardSurfer


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

LongboardSurfer said:


> This is primarily for expats from the US (but anybody can chime in). We are moving to Spain within two months and I'd like to know how well the Postal Service works in Spain. I am pretty much old-school and like to receive bills, etc. in the mail, but I am not opposed to going virtual if needed. I kind of feel like I may go "paperless" but wanted your opinions. Also, what about any magazine subscriptions? I don't want to pay for something and never receive it.
> 
> Regarding 220 power. Are power converters readily available, or do I have to sell all my electronic gear and buy new?
> 
> ...


What voltage is your current electrical equipment?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

LongboardSurfer said:


> This is primarily for expats from the US (but anybody can chime in). We are moving to Spain within two months and I'd like to know how well the Postal Service works in Spain. I am pretty much old-school and like to receive bills, etc. in the mail, but I am not opposed to going virtual if needed. I kind of feel like I may go "paperless" but wanted your opinions. Also, what about any magazine subscriptions? I don't want to pay for something and never receive it.
> 
> Regarding 220 power. Are power converters readily available, or do I have to sell all my electronic gear and buy new?
> 
> ...


Not from the US, but in general I find the postal service works pretty well. I live in the middle of town and we get deliveries every day Mon-Fri, but I know people living in rural areas experience a lot more problems and some have to rent apartado boxes in the Post Office and go to collect their own mail. If they try to deliver something which needs to be signed for and we are not in, they leave a card in the postbox and we have to go and collect it, taking proof of ID (passport).

Having paper copies of utility bills and bank statements can actually be very useful if you need to provide proof of address for any reason (opening a new bank account, say). You are a bit stuck if you don't have any.

I get a monthly magazine on subscription from the UK (although it actually gets despatched from Switzerland for some reason) and haven't really had problems receiving it, although the date of arrival can vary wildly from month to month. On a few occasions it hasn't arrived at all, so I've emailed the subscriptions department to let them know and they have always replied saying that they have extended my subscription by a month to make up for the missing issue. Which is fine as long as you're not following some kind of serial, of course.


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

To All: disregard the power question - everything we would bring is dual-voltage - problem solved!


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Outstanding, thanks! I just don't want to miss a due-date because the mail was slow. I pay all my bills online, but like to have a paper trail of the statements for budget decisions and record keeping.

Thanks,
LBSurfer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Having paper copies of utility bills and bank statements can actually be very useful if you need to provide proof of address for any reason (opening a new bank account, say). You are a bit stuck if you don't have any.


You can print out the email notification that you get of having paid the bill. It has your address account number and the company it's been paid to.
That's what the companies I work in ask for as proof that I am a paid up self employed worker...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jimenato said:


> What voltage is your current electrical equipment?


FYI - a lot of US stuff is still 110 volts although much is switchable to 220/240 volts.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

LongboardSurfer said:


> Outstanding, thanks! I just don't want to miss a due-date because the mail was slow. I pay all my bills online, but like to have a paper trail of the statements for budget decisions and record keeping.
> 
> Thanks,
> LBSurfer


Bills here are paid automatically from your bank account via direct debit. I don't think there's any other option.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kalohi said:


> Bills here are paid automatically from your bank account via direct debit. I don't think there's any other option.


Bills can be paid in cash at many banks - you don't have to use direct debits if you don't wish to.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Bills can be paid in cash at many banks - you don't have to use direct debits if you don't wish to.


Sorry, I meant to say that I don't think there's any other electronic/online option.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Bills*



snikpoh said:


> Bills can be paid in cash at many banks - you don't have to use direct debits if you don't wish to.


Yes you can pay in cash but be aware of the stupid payment times at some banks, for instance 8 till 10 on Tuesdays and Thursdays, crazy!!!!!


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks to all. I just hate "surprises" and want to be prepared when we get there. Also, please see my posting titled: Banking in Spain. I posted it yesterday, and surprisingly no one has responded. Any, and all info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
LBSurfer


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LBS - this is not some third-world country. We had banking and mail in Europe before the US and, in my experience, both are much more reliable here than in the US, for example, a letter or package may have the wrong or no zip (postal) code - in Europe it will be delivered, in the US it will get sent back (even overseas); banking, you pay in a cheque that bounces, - in Europe you will be charged a small fee for the administration , in the US they close your account and take whatever cleared money and savings you already had in it. Not hearsay actually happened to us on both accounts.


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Baldilocks,
I am not insinuating that it is a third-world country, its just that I have made 28 moves in my professional career, and experienced some of the worst foul-ups in so-called advanced countries. I am just trying to be prepared.

Also, not sure I agree with your comments about bounced checks and closing accounts. I've never done it, but know folks who have. It takes several events to take that kind of drastic actions.
Cheers,
LBSurfer


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LongboardSurfer said:


> Baldilocks,
> I am not insinuating that it is a third-world country, its just that I have made 28 moves in my professional career, and experienced some of the worst foul-ups in so-called advanced countries. I am just trying to be prepared.
> 
> Also, not sure I agree with your comments about bounced checks and closing accounts. I've never done it, but know folks who have. It takes several events to take that kind of drastic actions.
> ...


The bank account matter happened to my in-laws. My father-in-law had sold his car to a person he thought was trustworthy and accepted a cheque. He paid the cheque in together with US$7,000 into a fairly new account. The cheque bounced and the bank closed the account and took everything out of it.


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

I can see that was a true case of "seller beware" instead of "buyer beware" Although I'd fight tooth and nail with the bank regarding the seizure of the cash. Each situation is unique. That's why when I sell things on Craigslist I insist on "cash and carry" - no checks, no paypal (although I've heard that is fairly reliable), etc.


----------

